# Canon to Release Raincover, strap, and trunk



## ronderick (Sep 11, 2010)

Just in case anyone's interested, here's the article at Digi-camera Watch (Japanese):

http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20100910_392992.html

The large one can take up to a 800mm f/5.6... but I guess the most important thing
is that big "Canon" printed on the surface ;D


----------



## kubelik (Sep 27, 2010)

not a fan of hard cases, but the rain covers look fantastic. wonder if it only comes in Canon white ...


----------



## Chio (Oct 11, 2010)

kubelik said:


> not a fan of hard cases, but the rain covers look fantastic. wonder if it only comes in Canon white ...



Nope, only white and in 3 different sizes and you get a small bag for it too (yay)


----------

